# Günstige UMTS Flat für Unterwegs ?



## Chimaira (17. April 2008)

Hoi Leute,

ich habe mal ne Frage. Gibt es eine günstige UMTS Flat fürs Handy (SIM-Karte)? denn ich habe das LG Viewty und würde gerne damit Online surfen. Das Handy hat UMTS + HSDPA

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. April 2008)

Als ich das letzte mal nach UMTS Flatrates gesucht habe war die von Base am günstigsten.
Also die reine UMTS Flatrate, ohne Telefoniermöglichkeit.


----------



## port29 (29. April 2008)

Ich habe selbst zwei UMTS Anschlüsse. Der eine ist ein Base Vertrag, den ich für private Zwecke nutze, der andere ist ein UMTS/HSDPA Vertrag mit T-Mobile (oder ist es jetzt T-Com?)

Ich muss sagen, man merkt schon den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied. Bei Base habe ich in etwa 40-50kb/s, bei T-Mobile geht es ab und zu sogar bis 150kb/s hoch. Ich muss dich aber etwas vorwarnen. Ich habe eine UMTS Karte für mein Notebook, du wirst also die gleichen Geschwindigkeiten mit einem Handy Modem nicht erreichen können, vor allem, wenn du es per Bluetooth an dein Notebook anschließt.


----------

